# 510 heat sink adaptor



## Mark121m (23/6/16)

Good day
Vaper family.

Please can I ask.

WHO HAS STOCK.
510 Heatsink Adaptor

I'm in Boksburg. Jhb. Gauteng
Thank you


----------



## PsyCLown (23/6/16)

I am also keen on one of these if they are able to be used as a "spacer" so that I can fit tanks larger than 22mm on my Pico!


----------



## Mark121m (23/6/16)

My plan was to mount it on my SMPL mech.
But alil research says it's a bad idea.

So gonna order from Fastech
Month end. If I don't come right


----------



## Mark121m (24/6/16)

Bump. 
Please help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (20/7/16)

Bump
Please


----------

